# Stone pouches



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm asking this question because leather is hard to come by for me so I have very little room to experiment. I know there are a few stone chukers on here and some very good ones at that. So I guess what I'm asking Is what size and shape you cut your pouches. I have only 2 made by very fine members on the forum that are a credit to the sport. I'm sure I will try many things over time I just want to be able to see or hear about what others use and maybe a little about how you load the stone in the pouch.

thank you for your replies.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I consulted tex shooter about slingshots, and he said If you shoot stones size of marbles, you have to make a 22mm x 70mm pouch.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I make my stone pouches in two ways.

One is the traditional family pattern and another is the Mayan shaped pouch "I call it Mayan shaped because its the style used by Mayan slingshot makers yet is also a classic pattern in Mexican slingshots".

Mayan is oval shaped 4 1/4 " L by 1 3/4" wide or just under 1 and 3/4" in width there are no precise measurements..

Here's an authentic Mayan pouch on my Mono (monkey) slingshot 








Here's one I made Mayan shape on my recent Duende Resortera








Nico


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Nico said:


> I make my stone pouches in two ways.
> 
> One is the traditional family pattern and another is the Mayan shaped pouch "I call it Mayan shaped because its the style used by Mayan slingshot makers yet is also a classic pattern in Mexican slingshots".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Nico I only ask becouse I am wanting to shoot larger stones. so fare I shoot smaller one's less than 1/2 inch.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

This website on making a Rufus Hussey style beanshooter gives dimensions fairly close to Nico's (metric numbers are all off [too large] on that site, so beware if you use metric). Rufus was a rock shooter, but he used fairly large rocks, as can be seen in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88UU9Lg-ZcQ.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I make my stone pouches in two ways.
> 
> One is the traditional family pattern and another is the Mayan shaped pouch "I call it Mayan shaped because its the style used by Mayan slingshot makers yet is also a classic pattern in Mexican slingshots".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Nico I only ask becouse I am wanting to shoot larger stones. so fare I shoot smaller one's less than 1/2 inch.
[/quote]

You got it DM

This style pouch will allow you to shoot larger stones as can be seen in my picture those are larger stones of the skull crush variety and that pouch works well with these stones.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

For what it's worth, I'm using pouches of the Nico/Mayan style and have zero complaints regarding them other than good leather is a pain to source. I can shoot anything from .31 lead on up to large stones out of mine.

Fitting an ersatz pouch to a good slingshot really takes it to the next level; you're no longer restricted to one type of ammunition. It's almost like finding a whole new world!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been given 6 hefty fork from Mother do to a storm and the first think that came to mind was the resortera that Nico makes. Thinking of trying a hand carved stone chucker and wanted to get the pouch as close as I could.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is why I made my blanks 1 1/2 by 3 1/2 with round ends! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I have found that if the pouch is to wide I get a poor releise at times. My big ammo pouches are 3 1/2" x 1" I shoot 3/4" Hex-nuts, marbles, and stones to 1" from this pouch.
My normal target pouches for 3/8 and 1/2" steel are 3 1/4" x 3/4"
BBs get Rayshots mag pouch.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

My normal pouch is 3 to 3 1/4 buy 3/4 but the stone pouch I plan on using large skull crushing stones and want a authentic looking pouch.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

There has only been one Bean Shooter Mann to my recolection. He shot rather large stones. My stone no, small stone shooting experience allows me to use an ordinary pouch 2-1/2 inches long and 7/8 inch wide a thin leather works well. The rocks I shoot that are the largest are 5/8 inch that and 3/8 inch even 1/4 inch pebles work just fine even for distances 35 and 40 feet. Works best with sort of oval shapes and smooth no jagged edges. Each rock or stone has it's own preference to being nestled into the pouch for the best flight and this is learned by the shooter over repetition and seeing it's particular flight pattern. Depending on the rock and placement into the pouch the shooter can make a good prediction of how it will perform. I think Rufus understood this, he just never said it.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui said:


> There has only been one Bean Shooter Mann to my recolection. He shot rather large stones. My stone no, small stone shooting experience allows me to use an ordinary pouch 2-1/2 inches long and 7/8 inch wide a thin leather works well. The rocks I shoot that are the largest are 5/8 inch that and 3/8 inch even 1/4 inch pebles work just fine even for distances 35 and 40 feet. Works best with sort of oval shapes and smooth no jagged edges. Each rock or stone has it's own preference to being nestled into the pouch for the best flight and this is learned by the shooter over repetition and seeing it's particular flight pattern. Depending on the rock and placement into the pouch the shooter can make a good prediction of how it will perform. I think Rufus understood this, he just never said it.


I've been shooting a bit at work with pee gravel up to 1/2 inch. Trying to see how they shoot and what it takes to get a good shot over and over. I have found that each stone wants to sit in the pouch its own way and gives me a shot close to the one before.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

# 513, We don't know, but maby Rufus Spoke to the Rock before letting it go.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui said:


> # 513, We don't know, but maby Rufus Spoke to the Rock before letting it go.


I think he did


----------

